# Name of these clips and where i can buy them from please?



## Chancelores (Aug 23, 2021)

The metal retaining clip that's circled is what i am looking for it broke off of the other end. I cant find a set online or even what they are actually called. i saw these c lips on amazon and wondered if those worked, any help is appreciated!

Nissan versa 2012 S hatchback
Part is a damper? i believe, the hose that connects to it comes from the slave cylinder.
1.6 manual 6 speed



HVAZI 265PCS Metric 304 Stainless Steel C-Clips External Retaining Ring Assortment Kit: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## 2016AltimaS (Jul 28, 2021)

Chancelores said:


> The metal retaining clip that's circled is what i am looking for it broke off of the other end. I cant find a set online or even what they are actually called. i saw these c lips on amazon and wondered if those worked, any help is appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> HVAZI 265PCS Metric 304 Stainless Steel C-Clips External Retaining Ring Assortment Kit: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


Well, if you know your vin number, go to Partsouq.com and put it in and find the part that they came off of and see if the part number is listed. They could be these C clips, but they may be E Clips. Did you not get the clip all the way off? You will not be able to put another one on unless you get it off.


----------



## Chancelores (Aug 23, 2021)

2016AltimaS said:


> Well, if you know your vin number, go to Partsouq.com and put it in and find the part that they came off of and see if the part number is listed. They could be these C clips, but they may be E Clips. Did you not get the clip all the way off? You will not be able to put another one on unless you get it off.


I got the clip all the way off but in pieces because it was so rusted.
ill try that website and see if it works out, Thank you.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Generically, they are just called "spring retention clips." Nissan doesn't sell them except for if you purchase the entire damper. Most auto parts stores and hardware stores carry a general assortment of assorted clips. Dorman Products makes them, among others


----------

